# Help with Foreign Earned Income Exemption



## MrAnderson (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I am moving my online company off shore and moving down to Mexico and was hoping to get a bit of advice/help regarding the Foreign Earned Income Exclusion. I have all the legal stuff taken care of and understand how it all works. My problem is with an audit. My brother is an independent contractor in Iraq and has been for years, and the IRS even tried to disallow his FEIE. 

So I know that if I am ever audited the burden is on me to prove I have lived in Mexico for the required 330 days per 12 month period. Has any one had to provide such proof and if so, what proof was required?

One way is passport stamps and plane tickets, but I will be driving back and forth across the border and I do not believe the border in Tijuana stamps passports upon entry/exit as I have been through many times with out a stamp. Does anyone know if US customs records your entry into the US electronically when you give them your passport? 

On a different note, I really want to live right on the water, a condo or something. Easy access back to the states would be nice, but not necessary. I was thinking Ensenda, but I know there are nice resort type areas closer to the border. I am definitely looking for an American lifestyle (Walmart, fast food, etc) and reasonable safety. Does anyone have any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Sorry I know nothing about your tax questions, but wouldn't a rental agreement or maybe CFE bill (electric), or telephone bill prove you have been living somewhere? As for location- we are from the Ensenada area (just south) and from there up to the border you can basically live as U.S. style as you want...or not....Ensenada has a Wallmart - but it doesn't have all the same stuff...and pretty much all the same places are safe...but remember- like anywhere, safe is relative, meaning if you are into drugs or crime you will probably not be too safe. If you are not- then you probly have nothing to worry about. 
Buena suerte! (and welcome)


----------

